# alien



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Watched it on the plane for first time in years , good film isn't it. I haven't watched them since ibwas about 12'


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I remember watching it as a kid, after my dad made me go and lock the shed in the dark, I was crapping it lol
Aliens special edition has to be the best of all.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Aliens Special edition is great for actually seeing the family on the planet and finding the crashed ship.

Although there are still scenes missing from that and there are scenes that will never be returned to the original Alien movie mainly for the reason they originally had a different life cycle.

The Original is still fantastic.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I like them all. But you can't beat the original for the atmosphere intensity imo


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I know it is only based in the aliens universe but I thought prometheus was brilliant


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Prometheus had a hard job to do as all that had gone before and tried to start afresh but still need to hold to what comes after.

I think it did a fairly decent job but as a lot of movies it posed plot issues when you think about it.

Think HISHE always do it well...


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

The Alien series are without doubt my favourite films and I could play a part in any of them! Awesome!


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Alien reserection was pants though.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a great box set of all the movies and when I was ill the other week I watched them all in day, what a great day lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The boxed set was my first purchase along with the matrix when i got my first dvd player both region one as the alien set was only available from the states with the extras.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

The Aliens films are stunning in Blue Ray on a big screen TV. The first two are the best of the bunch, both with different things that they bring to the party. Alien is all tension, music and 70s space exploration, Aliens is a stunning shoot-em up but with much more to it than that with tension, drama and survival instinct. Awesome

Some of the films after It started getting a little bit silly though.

Aliens v Predator showed real promise but the more the film went on its plot just got very watery.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

First ones are on bluray box set for 10 quid on amazon !


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Agree alien vs predator was cack


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Some great AvP books tho. 
Gonz.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

The director's cuts of Aliens and particularly Alien 3 are far superior to the theatrical versions and well recommended to those who haven't seen them. Alien 3 actually makes sense!


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

AVP2 was terrible though. Slightly OT but Predators I mostly liked.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

mrbloke said:


> The director's cuts of Aliens and particularly Alien 3 are far superior to the theatrical versions and well recommended to those who haven't seen them. Alien 3 actually makes sense!


Is it possible to buy a box set of the Directors Cut editions on bluray?

This edition claims to include two cuts of each film, could one of these be the Directors Cut?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Is it possible to buy a box set of the Directors Cut editions on bluray?
> 
> This edition claims to include two cuts of each film, could one of these be the Directors Cut?


You choose on the discs themselves, original or special edition. They're not separate discs. 'Alien' looks the best to me on blue ray for colour, detail black levels etc. I've got the Quadrilogy DVD, but my mate has the Anthology


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> You choose on the discs themselves, original or special edition. They're not separate discs. 'Alien' looks the best to me on blue ray for colour, detail black levels etc. I've got the Quadrilogy DVD, but my mate has the Anthology


Thanks. I was hoping the get all the films in Directors Cut in a box set in bluray. Doesn't look like they are available.

Whats the difference between the Anthology and other versions?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks. I was hoping the get all the films in Directors Cut in a box set in bluray. Doesn't look like they are available.
> 
> Whats the difference between the Anthology and other versions?


Colour changes, enhancements, some subtle and not so subtle. Depends how much you're into the films tbh.. Scroll down to ' Vital Disc Stats' http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/2447/alienquad.html


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Colour changes, enhancements, some subtle and not so subtle. Depends how much you're into the films tbh.. Scroll down to ' Vital Disc Stats' http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/2447/alienquad.html


Thanks, I understand now. That looks like the set I want :thumb:. The set comes with both versions of each film and you choose which you want to watch:thumb:


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

They were filmed right at the end of my road  in shepperton studios.


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Love all the Aliens films, yes even the last one.
Sci fi so all good in my book.


----------

